# Viper 5901 Control Center LED problem



## blackfox358 (Jul 4, 2011)

This was my first time installing an alarm/remote starting system and (of course) it was the most complicated Viper 5901.

I spent 3 days reading forums, reviews, DIY installation manuals.
So far so good. Everything works fine (LOCK/UNLOCK, REMOTE START).

But there is a thing that bothers me a lot.
The extreamly bright blue LED on the control center box!
It was blinking during the installation (when I was changing from manual to automatic transmitions, turning off OEM alarm) but now it's always ON even when I disarm and turn on the ignition.

It's not a VALET mode. I've tried to put it into the VALET mode, and then exit from it. It shows outlined lock icon on the remote LCD screen and VALET in text field - when it's in the VALET mode and then solid icon of the lock and VALET in text field - when it's exit from it. But :upset: LED is still SOLID!!!

This drives me nuts!!! :4-dontkno

ray: Does anybody else had this issues with Viper 5901 Second Generation ?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

blackfox358 said:


> This was my first time installing an alarm/remote starting system and (of course) it was the most complicated Viper 5901.
> 
> I spent 3 days reading forums, reviews, DIY installation manuals.
> So far so good. Everything works fine (LOCK/UNLOCK, REMOTE START).
> ...


 DEI has many of these that go bad, take it back to where you bought it,if you bought it off Flee bay your probably SOL.


----------

